# Keep or replace



## FulshearBrandon (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey all,

I am trying to decide what to do. Either keep my current projector or get a new one. My current projector is a Sony VPL HW55ES and the one I am thinking about is the new Epson 5040UB or the JVC DLA-X750R (little more than I want to spend) . Any advise or comparisons would be great. Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, my first thoughts are that the Sony being an SXRD projector will have a pretty good picture. The Epson will be brighter and slightly higher contrast but not by a huge amount in my opinion. I would wait till true 4K projectors are readily available and the price comes down.
Im sure others will comment but my thoughts on the "4K enhancement" may not be that big a difference.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would say it is a matter of personal preference. Are you are unhappy with the Sony's picture, or just a case of upgraditis? In which case I like the JVC model.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Im sure others will comment but my thoughts on the "4K enhancement" may not be that big a difference.


I would agree. A projector is the one place where 4k (UHD resolution) might be noticeable but I would hold off until HDR projectors are more available. If your projector broke... maybe a different story but yours is still fine.


----------

